
How to generate waveform images from audio files - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_generate_waveform_images_from_audio_files
======
orlyb
What image do you display when you need to uniquely and visually represent an
audio file, in a similar way to using thumbnails for photos and videos? Learn
how to generate waveform images on-the-fly from uploaded audio files using
dynamic URLs. Sample code included for Javascript, PHP, Rails, Node.js and
more.

